# Vida Guerra at Streetlow SF show May18



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

Alright everyone... 
Vida Guerra will be at the StreetLow SF show on May 18th with In Ya Face Records to sign autographs!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10641060
> *Alright everyone...
> Vida Guerra will be at the StreetLow SF show on May 18th with In Ya Face Records to sign autographs!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10641060
> *Alright everyone...
> Vida Guerra will be at the StreetLow SF show on May 18th with In Ya Face Records to sign autographs!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

vidas not all that!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't tease me :nono:





















* I got wood just thinking bout' her sexy ass !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

nalga me dios!!!! :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10641060
> *Alright everyone...
> Vida Guerra will be at the StreetLow SF show on May 18th with In Ya Face Records to sign autographs!!
> *




:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't want an autograph I want a picture, will she be taking pictures???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 09:03 AM~10643911
> *I don't want an autograph I want a picture, will she be taking pictures???????????????????????????????????????????
> *


i just want to put my face next to her ass and take a pic :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2008, 08:53 AM~10643834
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats what you get for going to Fresno


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2008, 10:01 AM~10643899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty Woman walking down the street, pretty woman the kind I'd like the beat!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2008, 09:00 AM~10643892
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


locs i say we take a cochino pic and sent it to El Raider :0 :0 ill even bring my cochino shirt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

she's awright


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

but her asss got me on lock :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Niggs if she's ONLY ALRIGHT then your....































* GAY !!! * :barf:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 10:19 AM~10644017
> *Niggs if she's ONLY ALRIGHT then your....
> GAY !!!  :barf:
> *


i seen prettyer, her ass is tight though :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 13 2008, 10:05 AM~10643923
> *i just want to put my face next to her ass and take a pic :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 13 2008, 10:07 AM~10643941
> *locs i say we take a cochino pic and sent it to El Raider :0  :0  ill even bring my cochino shirt
> *


HELL YEAH .... Tone should be there and a few other Cochino's ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHAT'S THE MEMBERSHIP PROCESS TO BE A COCHINO :BIGGRIN;


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+May 13 2008, 09:22 AM~10644040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to this thread and contribute :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=353566&st=7100


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 13 2008, 10:06 AM~10643929
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thats what you get for going to Fresno
> *



I'm not going 2 fresno, I going 2 da artichoke fest :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2008, 10:43 AM~10644223
> *I'm not going 2 fresno, I going 2 da artichoke fest  :biggrin:
> *


Take pics at the artichoke fest and don't forget your camera this time


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2008, 09:43 AM~10644223
> *I'm not going 2 fresno, I going 2 da artichoke fest  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna choke what??? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator+May 13 2008, 11:00 AM~10644370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10644040
> *HELL YEAH .... Tone should be there and a few other Cochino's .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2008, 11:18 AM~10644506
> *i know huh  :biggrin:
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> *


A major Cochino event and you are going to miss it ......


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

is VIDA going to have a scratch and sniff booth?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 13 2008, 10:20 AM~10644520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he is the president


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Please tell me this isn't a joke :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

its a hoax 



I just called her and she said no


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

LIKE TO TAKE A PIC WITH HER ASSSSS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 01:05 PM~10645204
> * its a hoax
> I just called her and she said no
> *


Just playing :biggrin:






























She didn't answer, prolly busy with a shoot.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 01:09 PM~10645233
> *Just playing :biggrin:
> She didn't answer, prolly busy with a shoot.
> *


Sorry bro i told her not to answer any calls when i'm there ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2008, 02:14 PM~10645688
> *Sorry bro i told her not to answer any calls when i'm there .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thats a good one right there !!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 13 2008, 10:21 AM~10644027
> *i seen prettyer, her ass is tight though :cheesy:
> *



Is that a word?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 14 2008, 04:53 PM~10652046
> *Is that a word?
> *


werd


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2008, 11:21 AM~10644528
> *A major Cochino event and you are going to miss it ......
> *




:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

EVERYTIME I SEE VIDA ON TV OR IN MAGAZINES, I ALWAYS GET REMINDED OF THAT SONG BY THE GAME, "YOU WOULDNT GET FAR".....SUPER HEAD....LOL. ID STILL HIT IT THOUGH


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 10:03 AM~10643911
> *I don't want an autograph I want a picture, will she be taking pictures???????????????????????????????????????????
> *


yeah so get those pix's :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 14 2008, 05:53 AM~10652046
> *Is that a word?
> *


hey english teacher relax its LIL your allowed to mispell words every now and then its not a spelling bee


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 14 2008, 08:22 AM~10652607
> *hey english teacher relax its LIL your allowed to mispell words every now and then its not a spelling bee
> *



x2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@May 14 2008, 08:12 AM~10652529
> *EVERYTIME I SEE VIDA ON TV OR IN MAGAZINES, I ALWAYS GET REMINDED OF THAT SONG BY THE GAME, "YOU WOULDNT GET FAR".....SUPER HEAD....LOL.  ID STILL HIT IT THOUGH
> *


I LIKED THE GAME UNTIL I HEARD THAT SONG :thumbsdown:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Vida knows who's #1 and who stays on top!!
B"I"G BAD INDIVIDUALS#1!!! C/S

















Even Ms.Kesha Cole knows what it is!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I HOPE SHE COMES TO THE COSTA MESA SHOW!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know why there is so much Vida haters , have you seen her Playboy spread ????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 14 2008, 12:38 PM~10654453
> *I don't know why there is so much Vida haters , have you seen her Playboy spread ????
> *


Not Me.......


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*CHARGE THOSE CAMERAS CAUSE THERE'S ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS! *
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@May 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10655072
> *CHARGE THOSE CAMERAS CAUSE THERE'S ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:werd:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@May 14 2008, 10:11 AM~10653328
> *I HOPE SHE COMES TO THE COSTA MESA SHOW!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 14 2008, 11:38 AM~10654453
> *I don't know why there is so much Vida haters , have you seen her Playboy spread ????
> *


WHERES THE PICS?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2008, 01:05 PM~10645204
> * its a hoax
> I just called her and she said no
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 14 2008, 08:22 AM~10652607
> *hey english teacher, relax its LIL, your allowed to mispell words every now and then, its not a spelling bee
> *



You forgot some commas *BIG DADDY*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

lol this turn into a cochino topic real quick :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 14 2008, 06:21 PM~10656866
> *lol this turn into a cochino topic real quick :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 14 2008, 05:21 PM~10656866
> *lol this turn into a cochino topic real quick :biggrin:
> *


thats cause we just all over the place!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10641060
> *Alright everyone...
> Vida Guerra will be at the StreetLow SF show on May 18th with In Ya Face Records to sign autographs!!
> *




IS THIS FOR REAL OR JUST AN ATTEMPT TO GET MORE PEEPS.



I MEAN SAY SHE DOESNT SHOW -----


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 12 2008, 08:41 PM~10641060
> *Alright everyone...
> Vida Guerra will be at the StreetLow SF show on May 18th with ASS In Ya Face Records to sign autographs!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

AND ISNT IN YO MOUF RECORDS---THEM FOOLS THAT STARTED A COUPLE OF FIGHTS CAUSE SOMEONES GIRLS WERE UGLY---OR ARE THOSE THEM GUYS THAT HAVE BODYGUARDS AROUND THEM UGLY CHICKS ASKING FOR $10 FOR A PHOTO OF THEM 


IF I AM WRONG MY BAD


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 14 2008, 06:21 PM~10656866
> *lol this turn into a cochino topic real quick :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: X2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

see u n 3 days :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 14 2008, 06:40 PM~10657023
> *IS THIS FOR REAL OR JUST AN ATTEMPT TO GET MORE PEEPS.
> I MEAN SAY SHE DOESNT SHOW -----
> *


IT'S FOR REAL BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

im going 2 hit that this weekend


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 14 2008, 05:45 PM~10657081
> *AND ISNT IN YO MOUF RECORDS---THEM FOOLS THAT STARTED A COUPLE OF FIGHTS  CAUSE SOMEONES GIRLS WERE UGLY---OR ARE THOSE THEM GUYS THAT HAVE BODYGUARDS AROUND THEM UGLY CHICKS ASKING FOR $10 FOR A PHOTO OF THEM
> IF I AM WRONG  MY BAD
> *


there the ones that have all the bodygaurds around


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

need I say more about Vida .......
http://vidaguerraplayboys.blogspot.com/


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 15 2008, 11:27 AM~10662229
> *need I say more about Vida .......
> http://vidaguerraplayboys.blogspot.com/
> *




    GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YA ME DUELEN LAS MANOS  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2008, 10:42 AM~10662346
> *        GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> YA ME DUELEN LAS MANOS    :biggrin:
> *


pinche Jesse


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 13 2008, 12:41 AM~10641060
> *Alright everyone...
> Vida Guerra will be at the StreetLow SF show on May 18th with In Ya Face Records to sign autographs!!
> *


BANGBUS.COM is doing a feature on her too?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 15 2008, 09:11 AM~10661251
> *there the ones that have all the bodygaurds around
> *


AHHH FUCK IT THEN ----ANYWAYZ I CANT GO --IM GONNA SPEND SOME TIME WITH MY FAMILY AND I GOTTA SAVE MONEY


----------



## rollin_caddys (Jan 17, 2008)

""""""" FUCK !!!!!! 

You all bout how she going her and there and shit .... FUCK what I wanna know is when she coming to Texas,, DALLAS...


----------



## rollin_caddys (Jan 17, 2008)

"""""""" FUCK SHE'S FINE ..... FUCK ALL YA HATERS .. YOU KNOW SHE'S FINE .... WHAT I WANNA KNOW IS WHEN IS SHE COMMING TO TEXAS.... DALLAS .. I'd give my left nutt for her to be my baby mama..lol


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 15 2008, 11:27 AM~10662229
> *need I say more about Vida .......
> http://vidaguerraplayboys.blogspot.com/
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

this was cochino topic from the second i started the post. i knew you pervs would come out of the woodwork lol

its not a hoax! we had our meeting last night and this was one of the topics. the famous Chole will be there too! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2008, 11:42 AM~10662346
> *        GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> YA ME DUELEN LAS MANOS    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2008, 11:42 AM~10662346
> *        GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> YA ME DUELEN LAS MANOS    :biggrin:
> *


XXXXX2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 15 2008, 06:37 PM~10665380
> *this was cochino topic from the second i started the post. i knew you pervs would come out of the woodwork lol
> 
> its not a hoax! we had our meeting last night and this was one of the topics. the famous Chole will be there too!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i can't wait to see chole, and vida. :biggrin:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 15 2008, 06:37 PM~10665380
> *this was cochino topic from the second i started the post. i knew you COCHINOS would come out of the woodwork lol
> :biggrin:
> its not a hoax! we had our meeting last night and this was one of the topics. the famous Chole will be there too!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 15 2008, 05:37 PM~10665380
> *this was cochino topic from the second i started the post. i knew you pervs would come out of the woodwork lol
> 
> its not a hoax! we had our meeting last night and this was one of the topics. the famous Chole will be there too!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN CHOLE too this is def gonna be a great show!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 15 2008, 08:59 AM~10661177
> *im going 2 hit that this weekend
> *


  damn...about time OG RIDER is coming back to the bay :biggrin: . i haven't seen them in a couple of years. still loving the OG RIDER videos. is martha coming?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 16 2008, 08:55 AM~10669910
> * damn...about time OG RIDER is coming back to the bay :biggrin: . i haven't seen them in a couple of years. still loving the OG RIDER videos. is martha coming?
> *



YEAH WERE COMING AND MARTHA TOO. BE THERE SATURDAY.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 16 2008, 08:31 AM~10669786
> *DAMN CHOLE too this is def gonna be a great show!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




























:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

hope to see everyonw tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 17 2008, 10:09 AM~10676643
> *hope to see everyonw tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 so what is the info on bringing out a BBQ grill????


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 17 2008, 10:11 AM~10676649
> *so what is the info on bringing out a BBQ grill????
> *


only propane grills are allowed. no charcoal. bring your propane grill, your carne asada and dont forget the pinche weenies! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetLow_Lady, bigdaddysautoparts


i see a cochino lurking... and looking through windows...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 17 2008, 09:36 AM~10676749
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: StreetLow_Lady, bigdaddysautoparts
> i see a cochino lurking...  and looking through windows...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 16 2008, 10:38 AM~10671109
> *YEAH WERE COMING AND MARTHA TOO. BE THERE SATURDAY.
> *


Cool. So you Cochinos get Chole, and Martha , and Vida Guerra together for a pic. Get Tomasa if she's there too. 

Make it so! Engage! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@May 17 2008, 11:40 AM~10677014
> *Cool. So you Cochinos get Chole, and Martha , and Vida Guerra together for a pic.  Get Tomasa if she's there too.
> 
> Make it so!  Engage!    :biggrin:
> *



I will use my "*JEDI POWERS*" :scrutinize:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

Vida will also be bringing the film crew from the show "living the low life" to film the show. so when the camera comes your way smile cute :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 17 2008, 10:31 AM~10676728
> *only propane grills are allowed. no charcoal.  bring your propane grill, your carne asada and dont forget the pinche weenies!  :biggrin:
> *



that's why i like streetlow shows... it the bbq... :0 i know the 2 pouly's will have it on lock down :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 15 2008, 08:59 AM~10661177
> *im going 2 hit that this weekend
> *


I highly doubt that


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 17 2008, 10:45 AM~10677033
> *I will use my "JEDI POWERS"  :scrutinize:
> *


May the Force be with you. :yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 14 2008, 06:21 PM~10656866
> *lol this turn into a cochino topic real quick :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

WHO GOT A PIC??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@May 18 2008, 07:47 PM~10682953
> *WHO GOT A PIC??
> *


Sup bro pm me a pic of your bike whenever you can :thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 18 2008, 08:25 PM~10683267
> *Sup bro pm me a pic of your bike whenever you can :thumbsup:
> *


aiite....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 18 2008, 09:08 PM~10683614
> *pics?? :biggrin:
> *


x2
pics please :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PICS!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 18 2008, 11:23 PM~10684469
> *PICS!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

they were charging $20 to take a pic with her!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 09:01 AM~10686142
> *they were charging $20 to take a pic with her!!!
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

where was regal king?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 08:01 AM~10686142
> *they were charging $20 to take a pic with her!!!
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 19 2008, 09:20 AM~10686252
> *where was regal king?
> *


NEXT TO THE VIDA BOOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 08:22 AM~10686270
> *NEXT TO THE VIDA BOOTH  :biggrin:
> *


all day long :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 09:32 AM~10686342
> *all day long  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 08:22 AM~10686270
> *NEXT TO THE VIDA BOOTH  :biggrin:
> *


damn and you didnt take a pic with or of her?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 09:38 AM~10686377
> *damn and you didnt take a pic with or of her?
> *


Where is the pics at bro??????


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 08:34 AM~10686352
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


when i saw this full his jaw was almost hitting the ground


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 08:41 AM~10686397
> *Where is the pics at bro??????
> *


im tryn to load them up but my camera actin up and some of them got delete, bou to throw this shit out the window!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 09:44 AM~10686419
> *im tryn to load them up but my camera actin up and some of them got delete, bou to throw this shit out the window!
> *


well there were lots of camera's there when we had the Cochino picture taken someone has to have it .....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 09:38 AM~10686377
> *damn and you didnt take a pic with or of her?
> *


:no: I WAS IN SHOCK COULDNT MOVE, JUST FROZE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 08:46 AM~10686440
> *:no: I WAS IN SHOCK COULDNT MOVE, JUST FROZE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
did you get any pics of the other chicks that were in the booth there??


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 08:47 AM~10686448
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> did you get any pics of the other chicks that were in the booth there??
> *


Some of them broads looked fine as fuck. i just hate the girls that act like they are gods gift u kno. shit is a chub killer


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 09:50 AM~10686463
> *Some of them broads looked fine as fuck. i just hate the girls that act like they are gods gift u kno. shit is a chub killer
> *


:yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 08:50 AM~10686463
> *Some of them broads looked fine as fuck. i just hate the girls that act like they are gods gift u kno. shit is a chub killer
> *


yup esp when they roll up in a limo and think their shit dont stink, but a few of them were not all that and the legs had hella cheese on them!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 09:46 AM~10686440
> *:no: I WAS IN SHOCK COULDNT MOVE, JUST FROZE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


He couldent talk straight eather....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 09:06 AM~10686556
> *yup esp when they roll up in a limo and think their shit dont stink, but a few of them were not all that and the legs had hella cheese on them!
> *


Exactly!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 09:22 AM~10686270
> *NEXT TO THE VIDA BOOTH  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EVERYONE OWES ME $1! J/K HERE'S A FREEBEE. I NEVER EVEN SEE HER STAND UP NOT ONCE..


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

how do you post pics?????


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 19 2008, 10:25 AM~10687158
> *EVERYONE OWES ME $1! J/K HERE'S A FREEBEE.  I NEVER EVEN SEE HER STAND UP NOT ONCE..
> 
> 
> ...


i seen a few guys take pics with her but she was sitting down and they had to squat down next to her.... and she was wearing jeans what was up with that?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 19 2008, 12:38 PM~10687241
> *how do you post pics?????
> *


Easiest way I have found, hit the browse button and look through your files...then copy and past the "Forums (1)" link. 
http://www.picoodle.com/


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 09:46 AM~10686440
> *:no: I WAS IN SHOCK COULDNT MOVE, JUST FROZE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

she looked cool, but her ass looks alot bigger on tv! lol i was walking by all the vendors towards the booth she was at when she was leaving so i was walkin behind her staring at her ass lol, too bad my camera died at the hop


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 19 2008, 04:49 PM~10689519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 BE RIGHT BACK GOTTA RUN TO THE BATHROOM :0 :0 






































:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 19 2008, 11:25 AM~10687158
> *EVERYONE OWES ME $1! J/K HERE'S A FREEBEE.  I NEVER EVEN SEE HER STAND UP NOT ONCE..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10689626
> *:0  :0 BE RIGHT BACK GOTTA RUN TO THE BATHROOM  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!






:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Just ME & V I D A  chillin :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

VIDA DOIN STREETLOW SHOWS NOW? LOOKS LIKE HER 15 MINUTES OF FAME HAS ALMOST RUN OUT :rofl:

HER ASS SHRANK TOO :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 19 2008, 11:25 AM~10687158
> *EVERYONE OWES ME $1! J/K HERE'S A FREEBEE.  I NEVER EVEN SEE HER STAND UP NOT ONCE..
> 
> 
> ...


bitch didnt even stand up and wore jeans 



and 20 bucks a pic ... fuck that :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10693447
> *Just ME & V I D A  chillin  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...




how much u had 2 pay 4 da?


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10693447
> *Just ME & V I D A  chillin  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like somebodys $20 bucks less in the wallet


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 21 2008, 09:20 PM~10709462
> *Looks like somebodys $20 bucks less in the wallet
> *


The "inyourface" models where selling $ 10 photos of vida & she signed it for free, also personal pic of me & vida was free!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 21 2008, 03:53 PM~10706843
> *bitch didnt even stand up and wore jeans
> and 20 bucks a pic ...  fuck that  :angry:
> *


AMEN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 21 2008, 10:23 PM~10709945
> *The "inyourface" models where selling $ 10 photos of vida & she signed it for free, also personal pic of me & vida was free!
> *





a bonenar 4 free priceless :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2008, 01:08 PM~10721416
> *a bonenar  4 free priceless  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------

